# Farm Joke(s)



## Genipher (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm new to this site so if this is in the wrong place, someone feel free to move me.

Found this joke and immediately thought of sharing it with this forum:

_An old farmer wins the ten million dollar lottery and is being interviewed. The reporter asked what he is going to do with all the money.
"Oh, I reckon the first thing I'll do is go and pay a few bills."
"And what about the rest?" the reporter continued.
The farmer shrugs, "Well, I guess they'll just have to wait."_

Can anyone relate?

I thought it might be fun to share some clean jokes. Unless there's already a thread like this out there somewhere...


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 18, 2011)

I sympathize haha! 

Also: Welcome to BYH! So glad to have you!

CYG


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2011)

Goto the main index and scroll all the way down, you will find alot of other subtopics there, as well as the one for jokes and fun stuff!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh so true.  But you can fit that in today's finances on individuals also.  But I've worked on a Cow farm in my younger years, and a farmers bills NEVER stop. 

Welcome to the forum.  Really liked the joke.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

HA! Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## flemish lops (Oct 20, 2011)

It's funny but very true.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 25, 2011)

Disclaimer--I don't know much about goats, but this sounds about right.

On the first day of the new school year, the Teacher asks Little Johnny's class:
If you have 20 goats and 3 get out of the fence, how many do you have left?

Susie answers:
17 goats left!

Teacher says:
That's correct Susie!

Johnny jumps up and says: No it's not Teacher--Susie is wrong!!

Teacher: Why Johnny, you were supposed to learn subtraction last year, and now it seems you have forgotten all you learned.

Johnny: I may not know subtraction Teacher, but I know goats. 3 get out, they ALL get out. The right answer is zero!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Disclaimer--I don't know much about goats, but this sounds about right.
> 
> On the first day of the new school year, the Teacher asks Little Johnny's class:
> If you have 20 goats and 3 get out of the fence, how many do you have left?
> ...


LOL so true!! True of sheep and Chickens too.


----------

